# Reliable Multi functionality Printer with reasonable cartidge efficiency



## ShaQ.Blogs (Jun 29, 2015)

I thought printer shopping would be easy and straightforward. But this is harder than getting a mobile where there are endless choices!! 
I don't mind paying a bit higher for the printer. However, my primary concern is cartridge price and efficiency. Cartridge business looks like a mega scam. So many cartridges have 4-8ml of ink. Which is ridiculous!

I did some research for last couple of days and was able to come up with a 2-3 models.
1. HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545.
2. HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 4515.
3. Canon PIXMA E560.

What would be a reasonable and efficient choice for a printer (not limited to the list above)?

Following is what I am looking for in a printer.
1. Print, Scan, Fax.
2. Wireless enabled.
3. Color.
4. Automatic Duplex print functionality.

Great to have, 
5. Touchsceen.
6. Print from email, scan to email.


----------



## pgmadhav (Nov 14, 2015)

ShaQ.Blogs said:


> I thought printer shopping would be easy and straightforward. But this is harder than getting a mobile where there are endless choices!!
> I don't mind paying a bit higher for the printer. However, my primary concern is cartridge price and efficiency. Cartridge business looks like a mega scam. So many cartridges have 4-8ml of ink. Which is ridiculous!
> 
> I did some research for last couple of days and was able to come up with a 2-3 models.
> ...



I too have almost the same requirement, can anyone guide??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2015)

pgmadhav said:


> I too have almost the same requirement, can anyone guide??



Epson L365 InkTank Wifi Inkjet Printer -14,258.

Link:Epson L365 Printer Price in India - Buy Epson L365 Printer Online - Infibeam.com


----------

